# Enchanted April



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Perhaps certain films can aspire to take people like me into the mores of their script. This one certainly had me curiously engaged from beginning to end. While an older film (1992), the beauty of its message to me was as fresh as feeling absolutely benevolent towards a brilliant dialog and cast. The film is light in the rendering and yet powerful enough for me to take away a subjective, opportunistic meaning for relationships. Thus the reason I write it here.

I walked away with a fresh outlook derived from the film in so few words - in that how wonderful it is to find freedom and courage to make the time for self renewal, self discovery...and then invite others into that new place within us as well.

I know this will be a 'must have' for my collection.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooooooooo. Movie talk, my favorite kind of talk.

I watched the trailer and will keep an eye out for that movie.
Probably one I would check out from the library.
It's interesting that the director has "4 Weddings and a Funeral" which is along the same lines, and then other movies such as "Love in the Time of Cholera" and "Dance with a Stranger".
It's like one extreme or the other there.

How about a movie like "Bonneville" : different culture, different time period, along the same lines as "Enchanted April". 

I also liked "The Middle of the Road" which is about a family who takes a trip together, under different circumstances and not quite as 'romantic' in terms of the setting. Much more realistic but taps into the same humanity. (With the added benefit of the soundtrack.)

There's also "Close to Eden". Again, a trip, or two, or three (including a brief one through time and through parallel reality) and a fanstastic soundtrack with incredible scenery. 

These three I mention are pro-family and don't involve so much overt foreign travel. I do think there is something to travel to a place like Italy to jostle characters out of their stodgy repressed habits, but sometimes I wonder if the director just had a hankering to escape there himself. 

For some reason, probably thinking about people who go to foreign places to find love, I thought about "Coming to America". Not quite the same level as "Enchanted April"...

and that brought up a recommendation for "Zack and Miri Make a Porno" which seems to belong in the romantic comedy thread. I'm going to try to get a copy of that. Seems like it's worth a watch. Not because of the porno, but because it's about friendship and love. Kevin Smith seems to have a lot of followers. (The flip side of travel is people who are stuck in place.)

I really think if you loved "Enchanted April" then you will also enjoy "Bonneville". The sound track is very nice and it's about as far from Zack and Miri ambience as you can get.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Homemaker#1,

lol I love that nic and I love the recommendations. The only movie I had seen on your list is, Four Weddings and Funeral, which I happen to enjoy. I plan to see if Bonneville, The Middle of the Road, Close to Eden are on Netflix. It is a shame Hollywood Video closed down around here, I miss being able to rent the exact movie I want to see... and cables 'movies on demand' hardly exists to give a wide variety for movie lovers. Inevitably though, I will find them. 

Interestingly enough, you made me notice something about the selection of some of my favorite movies. Many of them involve foreign travel and cultures. My mind is wrapping around that now. But in the spirit of astute observations whether knowingly or not, we've just watched another older film, 'Nowhere In Africa'' (2001). Its a great movie. I like all kinds of movies, even sport the mood for cheesy b rated movies for good measure. I just wish I had the memory to remember titles and such. 

Per chance as a movie buff, have you ever watched, 'White Nights'(1985)? It is one of those films no one has seen and yet one of those films that had touched me in that period of my life.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Nowhere in Africa sounds like a good movie.
I'll try to watch it.

You might also like The Visitor. 
It's not exactly about immigrants, but it is definitely a factor in the movie. 

By the same director/writer but nothing to do with foreign cultures, at least not what you would think of as foreign cultures, is The Station Agent. And lately, Everything Must Go. 

I usually check out movies by talking shop at my volunteer job at the film theater. If a movie is given a thumbs up and it's not available at the library, I will try to get it on Half.com. I only get a couple movies a month. It's cheaper than renting and then the ones I'll refer to in my writing or want to lend out I keep. 

I try to watch all of the movies at work. I watched Midnight in Paris twice. The first time it caught me by surprise. It's definitely foreign travel, and then some. The music and the dance in the movie were also definitely a thumbs up. Favorite lines..."But you're surrealists, of course it doesn't bother you!" (paraphrased) and "Oh, Gil would never be out dancing..."

I need to re-watch The English Patient and brush up on my history. As I recall it involved some very decent scenery and music. But I was a bit young when I watched it (in my 30's) and I think a lot of the interpersonal content went over my head. It's a long movie. Plus I got 'distracted' by the sound track and the costumes and forgot to pay attention...

I agree about movies and not being too picky. I watched Out to Sea recently and also went to see Cedar Rapids which I thought I would hate due to some of the subject matter but it was okay. I wouldn't buy it or absolutely recommend it but it had its merits for entertainment. Definitely has a place in the movie world.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Midnight in Paris - Woody Allen film, have not seen it yet. I am about to share with the internet world here just how blonde my roots get with a particular Woody Allen Film moment. My partner and I watched, 'Zelig' one time which stated it was a documentary. Who am I to question branding on boxes right? Well we were absolutely amazed at anyone who could draft his life in such a way, amazed I tell you. At one point in the movie I even said, that looks like Woody Allen, he looks just like him! We started asking people, have you heard of this guy? You need to... 

Hangs head in shame lol. 

Those movies are on the list as well. I am home recovering for a couple of more weeks from surgery so these suggestions are very much appreciated. I'm sure you're in your heaven at the film theater!

Game of Thrones - HBO series. An absolute new favorite and must see. Red Cliff, excellent. As enduring as Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon without the 1970's air dancing flareups.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

That's hilarious.
But to be honest, without the benefit of IMDB and pre-screening movie-talk like this, I'd have thought and said exactly the same thing about Zelig.
Despite being up on a lot of the latest films, I have a lot of ground to catch up with. My movie viewing time has been sporadic.

Ohhhhh, surgery. I'm so sorry. 
Sounds like you're putting your downtime to good use though!
Do you knit?

Your recuperation pasttime made me think of the movie "Happy Texas". I brought this to the birthing center when I went to have my youngest, in case I needed something to watch in labor. But unfortunately my labors are much shorter than your typical movie. If you have stitches you might want to be careful about the laughing!!!!!!!!!! 

What about "Nurse Betty" and "Little Miss Sunshine", have you seen those?

I'm definitely going to watch Zelig.
I'm not usually a huge Woody Allen film but Midnight in Paris appealed to me. I am starting studies in comparative literature and film. Quelle surprise, non? It's what I spend most of my time doing or thinking about anyway. Hypoxia trashed my math brain so am going with the flow. What is that quote (I'm paraphrasing): Life forces you to do the things you ought to have done in the first place, but were too afraid to.

Back to Midnight in Paris, I really liked the role that the main characer's writing played in the plot. I'll stop there!

Funny, I am always drinking coffee when I come to this thread. It's a refreshing place given my current situation. 

My home town didn't have a movie theater, but on Saturdays the parks and rec started showing movies after a new high school was built, in the auditorium. My friends and I would gather there and someone would bring candy and for a buck or free if you didn't have it, we'd watched shows like "Snowball Express". 70's family movies. We had to go into the city to see a 'real' movie or better yet, to the drive in. 

You know what? I'm going to take my kids to the drive in this summer! The theater I volunteer work at is showing Grease in an outdoor venue near my current town, so I need to refresh my memory of the lyrics for the big group sing-along. It's too bad my older son is in boot camp, he would love that. "Beauty School Drop Out". John Travolta is sooooo classic. I'm not much into voilence, but Quentin Tarantino + Travolta in Pulp Fiction, plus the soundtrack, ooooooooooooooo + Uma  It's the equivalent of crack when it comes to the movies.

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon is an excellent movie. I have been to the mountain where some of the scenes were shot. The 70's style flying leaps during the fight scene are projections of the mind. It's really difficult to put into imagery Zen-style combat, something that is truly a letting go of the mind while maintaining total trust in instinct and awareness. When a warrior is in this state, time and particle matter take on different characteristics of perception. Tarantino's approach was not to even try. I often wonder why nobody has made any films out of Haruki Murakami's writings. In the right hands it could be even better than Kill Bill. Surrealism and warrior spirituality is a difficult thing to capture. I think there is some of that in "Bonneville",but it comes to ordinary people, women in particular. I have to tell you that when watching Bonneville, you have to keep in mind that the setting is one largely of LDS culture. So that drinking & gambling are not so cavalier an act, and to be buried with someone you are sealed with in a temple marriage is a huge issue. However, LDS is founded on the principle of individual revelation and discernment. While church teachings and doctrine are very strong and appear rigid, spiritual discernment of God's intent for individuals is at the basic foundation. It's when people blindly follow someone who is misled that the church runs into trouble, IMO. Anyway, I like that Bonneville uses nature so strongly. Because the history of LDS began in nature, and the people of that spiritual following did have a strong pioneer spirit, needing to be at home amongst the harshest of environments. However, don't be put off by the talk of LDS influence in this movie, because if you weren't aware of the LDS philosophy and history, you would still enjoy the movie, like Zelig, it would affect you the same way, you just wouldn't know about all the underpinnings. I spent some time in AZ and a college classmate who is LDS came to visit me once, we took a road trip to all of the LDS historical sites in NY. Then in adulthood I was friends with an LDS, when I was younger I babysat for a family who was LDS and embraced their family night tradition and so forth. It was always fun when the missionaries came by to help, after all I was 13 and had my hands full with 4 kids including a newborn (not mine! the family I babysat for). Yes, after the kids were put to bed I would clean and then if I had time I would bake something for them to have the next day. I'm a Mormon at heart, insomuch as the pure philosophy goes. Can't say much about the church rules themselves but 100% in agreement on spiritual discernment of the individual.

I've not seen Red Cliff, but have Mongol waiting on my shelf for a watch when I feel the urge. I lived in Beijing for two years and had a friend who had a friend who was a movie director! So I got to go to some premiers which in those days were held at the Great Wall Hotel. Of course, things have changed now...


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

CoffeeTime said:


> Homemaker#1,
> 
> lol I love that nic and I love the recommendations. The only movie I had seen on your list is, Four Weddings and Funeral, which I happen to enjoy. I plan to see if Bonneville, The Middle of the Road, Close to Eden are on Netflix. It is a shame Hollywood Video closed down around here, I miss being able to rent the exact movie I want to see... and cables 'movies on demand' hardly exists to give a wide variety for movie lovers. Inevitably though, I will find them.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen Enchanted April but I have seen 'White Nights'. That was a fun movie and Baryshnikov ballet performance was great. We got that movie a few years ago to show it to our daughter whose dance company was doing a piece with Baryshnikov and she had no idea who he was at the time.

Some other movies you also might like from the same time period which are travel based are, 'A Room with a View', 'Babbett's Feast' and 'Out of Africa'. The first dinner date I had with my wife was to go see Babbette's Feast. We went to the Key Theater in DC and I made her really really hungry with the movie. We then went across the street to a French Bistro and had a great dinner and a grand evening. Both the theater and the restaurant are gone now but we are still together.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Just read these post and hardly time to answer now lol. Will be back later.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> ... I'd have thought and said exactly the same thing about Zelig.


Whew! I won't feel so bad now. Zelig is not the greatest movie though.




> Ohhhhh, surgery. I'm so sorry.
> Sounds like you're putting your downtime to good use though!
> Do you knit?


 Yes, I found this website. Also spending a lot of time with the kids. They are teens so they might not be enjoying it as much lol, but one day they will appreciate it. I had my gallbaldder out last Friday. In May I got a stone caught in the duct and it caused gallstone pancreatitis. I am glad to be here today. Taking time to smell the flowers. 



> Your recuperation pasttime made me think of the movie "Happy Texas". I brought this to the birthing center when I went to have my youngest, in case I needed something to watch in labor. But unfortunately my labors are much shorter than your typical movie. If you have stitches you might want to be careful about the laughing!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What about "Nurse Betty" and "Little Miss Sunshine", have you seen those?


haha, my labors lasted 24 hours - both of them. I stopped at two kids! Isn't it funny how the films we watched throughout the years have associations beyond just time and place, but also the stages of our lives? There are still some movies I watch today (some not even very good) that invoke a mood of the past and yet if I were to just see one of those movies today, in no way would I relate. Now some of those past longings and desires are different as well. I was taken in by martial arts films when younger (still do but the personal affect is different). In relation, I lacked strong men in my family back then. It fascinates me. 

Did not like Little Miss Sunshine. Been so long since I have seen the movie so forgot why. 



> I am starting studies in comparative literature and film. Quelle surprise, non? It's what I spend most of my time doing or thinking about anyway. Hypoxia trashed my math brain so am going with the flow. What is that quote (I'm paraphrasing): Life forces you to do the things you ought to have done in the first place, but were too afraid to.


I am sure you will do well in your studies, you are that much ahead already. I am not familiar with the term hypoxia, looked it up but cannot fully grasp how experientially that affects you. 



> Funny, I am always drinking coffee when I come to this thread. It's a refreshing place given my current situation.


I'm always drinking coffee, thanks for joining in.  




> ... It's too bad my older son is in boot camp, he would love that. "Beauty School Drop Out".


I bet you miss him. 



> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon is an excellent movie. I have been to the mountain where some of the scenes were shot. The 70's style flying leaps during the fight scene are projections of the mind. It's really difficult to put into imagery Zen-style combat, something that is truly a letting go of the mind while maintaining total trust in instinct and awareness. When a warrior is in this state, time and particle matter take on different characteristics of perception. Tarantino's approach was not to even try. I often wonder why nobody has made any films out of Haruki Murakami's writings. In the right hands it could be even better than Kill Bill.



Fascinating, never looked at it that way before.




> Surrealism and warrior spirituality is a difficult thing to capture. I think there is some of that in "Bonneville",but it comes to ordinary people, women in particular. I have to tell you that when watching Bonneville, you have to keep in mind that the setting is one largely of LDS culture. So that drinking & gambling are not so cavalier an act, and to be buried with someone you are sealed with in a temple marriage is a huge issue. However, LDS is founded on the principle of individual revelation and discernment. While church teachings and doctrine are very strong and appear rigid, spiritual discernment of God's intent for individuals is at the basic foundation. It's when people blindly follow someone who is misled that the church runs into trouble, IMO. Anyway, I like that Bonneville uses nature so strongly. Because the history of LDS began in nature, and the people of that spiritual following did have a strong pioneer spirit, needing to be at home amongst the harshest of environments. However, don't be put off by the talk of LDS influence in this movie, because if you weren't aware of the LDS philosophy and history, you would still enjoy the movie, like Zelig, it would affect you the same way, you just wouldn't know about all the underpinnings. I spent some time in AZ and a college classmate who is LDS came to visit me once, we took a road trip to all of the LDS historical sites in NY. Then in adulthood I was friends with an LDS, when I was younger I babysat for a family who was LDS and embraced their family night tradition and so forth. It was always fun when the missionaries came by to help, after all I was 13 and had my hands full with 4 kids including a newborn (not mine! the family I babysat for). Yes, after the kids were put to bed I would clean and then if I had time I would bake something for them to have the next day. I'm a Mormon at heart, insomuch as the pure philosophy goes. Can't say much about the church rules themselves but 100% in agreement on spiritual discernment of the individual.


When someone gives me a more historical viewpoint about a movie, I am more apt to watch it. I also enjoy understanding more about different religions and cultures. So never feel like you have to hold back on a movie review.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

meson said:


> I haven't seen Enchanted April but I have seen 'White Nights'. That was a fun movie and Baryshnikov ballet performance was great. We got that movie a few years ago to show it to our daughter whose dance company was doing a piece with Baryshnikov and she had no idea who he was at the time.
> 
> Some other movies you also might like from the same time period which are travel based are, 'A Room with a View', 'Babbett's Feast' and 'Out of Africa'. The first dinner date I had with my wife was to go see Babbette's Feast. We went to the Key Theater in DC and I made her really really hungry with the movie. We then went across the street to a French Bistro and had a great dinner and a grand evening. Both the theater and the restaurant are gone now but we are still together.



Woohoo, You are the first that I know about to have seen White Nights! Loved that movie. I wish there were more movies with Baryshnikov for your daughter to see, he is very compelling. 

Smiling at the DC date. Wondering if you two watched Babbette's Feast in the past few years for nostalgic reasons 

Out of Africa, great movie. Room With A View, also on the list now.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

CoffeeTime said:


> Smiling at the DC date. Wondering if you two watched Babbette's Feast in the past few years for nostalgic reasons


We pulled it out last January and watched it not too long after a great dinner at the Charleston in Baltimore.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

meson said:


> We pulled it out last January and watched it not too long after a great dinner at the Charleston in Baltimore.


Awesome!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't forgotten this thread...missed my Coffee Time this a.m. too immersed in the 'trailer' of my own drama. Soooooo much paperwork. On top of groceries and laundry etc. as I have kids.


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

Take your time missy! When you do come back to this thread, come back refreshed and relaxed


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Thinking about seeing Tree of Life tomorrow. I'm not really interested in it after seeing the trailers, BUT usually I like the movies I go to watch with mixed expectations. I read one review that said discouraging things like that it had the feel of being processed in amniotic fluid, but that it should be seen because it was so......I don't know. Maybe existential angst is making a come back...you know, go to the things that most disgust you about being human. Everything Must Go was along those lines...except the director seemed to go the other way...get deep down into basic reality, limit it to a front yard for the most part, and stuff it all into a few days. The furtherst he went into existentialism was the non-visible wife and her fish and ring tone. Two different approaches to the same theme perhaps? I guess I'll find out. I saw "I am" which is documentary but I think the central theme is the same - people getting closer to their truth. Also to each other. Putting together what was divided by the Big Bang. ?


----------



## CoffeeTime (Jul 3, 2011)

I've now seen Bonneville. Great movie. On the light side here, I would have had issue with any religion that takes my coffee away and gave hurays to Kathy Bates character. In light of history and engaging beliefs as explained, I am wondering when they were driving in the sand and part of her husbands ashes flew out, if she perceived that incident (in combination with his wishes) as part of a sign or a 'revelation' so to speak. I find that her sister's actions, in drinking coffee, gambling etc...were in concert with her own ability to let go of a certain fundamentalism (especially to fill the urn with campfire ashes) rather than taking his ashes to the funeral in promise. Her sisters were the perfect opposite polar ends to shine of alight of her own character (in the middle) which played perfectly in the movie. 

Still trying to catch up on the other films as I check netflix's availability. We watched '9th Company' which was about a Soviet war mission in Afghanistan. I was very compelled by the movie for many reasons, the greatest reason being our military employment over there and now questioning the complexity of such situations. They have certainly had enough time, training and experience to fight any war before we came in. And the people are the soldiers. There is no separation like we have in the west. This movie along with "Restrepo' gives a complimentary view to the complexity of these wars there.


----------

